# Do you have photos of these plants? Experiences/Opinions please.



## Friendlyfishies (Aug 16, 2012)

I have a 10 gallon im going to be planting for a single betta. I have 2 6500k flourecant plant bulbs, dose with flourish excel, flourish root tabs and I will have eco plant substrate mixed with black sand and black gravel. Ph 8.0

Im looking to plant these plants in my tank...

Chinese Ivy
Lemon Bacopa
Mint Charlie 
Brazilian Pennywort
Rotala Indica

Thoughts? Experiences? Photos would be a great help.


----------



## Sea Dragon (Mar 20, 2012)

I have the pennywort and frankly, it's awesome and I think it looks great. Unfortunately I dont have a good photo of some in my tank but i highly recommend them.


----------



## Kiara1125 (Feb 1, 2011)

I have experience only with the rotundifolia of the rotalas, but I've always loved indica. The blue is just gorgeous.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

Chinese Ivy-
Had to google the common name, sice it's so uncommon, lol
(cardamine lyrata) small pennywort like plant, I keep mine tied around a piece of wood as it can get messy when allowed to grow free form.

Lemon Bacopa
(Bacopa Carolina) easy for some, not so easy for others... never had this plants

Mint Charlie 
(M brownei, I think) smells nice? gave mine away, it grew nicely when I had it  pretty in its own way

Brazilian Pennywort
(Hydrocotyle... something)I prefer this one floating  

Rotala Indica
(" ") lovely plant, small leaves... if you have highlight the stems form a nice gradient, pink up to to green at the bottom...


----------



## kulain (Jan 17, 2013)

I have rotala indica and bocopa monnieri. The rotala I was pretty dubious about since it requires high light, but it seems to be growing really well in my 5g with 2x 13 watts 6400k & diy co2. It grows HUGE roots and grows in length pretty quickly until it kind of droops and you need to trim it. However its very delicate and the petals always look kind of bruised with brown spots. I don't have the bacopa you described, but the monnieri is incredibly easy to grow and looks great, they are very cute. I use carib flora max and my ph is around 6.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

most rotalas are more of a med/low light plant, only high if you want to bring out the colors ^__^
I had r. macrandra however, and that definitely needs lots of light, or it chucks
a fit and melts


----------



## Kiara1125 (Feb 1, 2011)

Kiara1125 said:


> I have experience only with the rotundifolia of the rotalas, but I've always loved indica. The blue is just gorgeous.


I feel like such an idiot. I was REALLY tired. I was randomly thinking of Rotala sp. mini.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

Kiara1125 said:


> I feel like such an idiot. I was REALLY tired. I was randomly thinking of Rotala sp. mini.


there are blue rotalas? oO want.


----------



## Kiara1125 (Feb 1, 2011)

Yep! Check them out.


----------



## kulain (Jan 17, 2013)

ahhh i have some rotala sp mini but they are red not blue, they are really tiny and cute though. i want blue ones :X


----------



## ashleigheperry (Mar 1, 2013)

Chinese ivy smells lovely and I adore it, but I've only had it for a few days now. I'll let you know how it goes. I really like it so far, but it does seem like it might get messy if you let it grow free form.


----------



## Catie79 (Jan 22, 2012)

I'll add into the chorus of 'yay pennywort!'. I have it in two tanks and the bettas love it. It grows easily, it's neater than a lot of floating plants, and it makes a great hammock for resting fish.

I also have the bacopa in three different tanks, all with different lighting situations. In my high light/CO2 tank, it's gorgeous with big leaves and a solid rate of growth. In my medium light tank, it's growing slower but with nice leaves. In the low light it's crawling, but healthy. It's a slower growing stem, which is nice compared to some that you have to trim twice a week in my high light tank. If you get it from a store, you may get the emersed form which has little leaves. It grows in bigger, lighter colored leaves that I love.


----------



## Friendlyfishies (Aug 16, 2012)

Thank you everyone! Very informative! Plus beautiful photos! Its a big help to see the plants in a real aquarium rather than on the sale website, so hard to tell what they really look like from the adds. I ended up doing a bit more research before placing my order. I've decided to start out with loads of pennywort, 5 bunches, probably way over kill but I wasnt sure how many stems came in a bunch so id rather have too much than not enough..seems like an easy going plant, I like the way it fills in & grows all wild and bright green. I also bought two bunches of mint charlie and two bunches of lemon bacopa, we'll see how they do, they seemed a little more sensitive so I didnt want to get too much of it to start out. Should be here mid week so for the time being Im going to set the tank up with my eco complete sand and make sure it all ready for planting when they arrive. My betta will be so happy...ive had him since August 2012 and we've been up and down with plant life and switching tanks...poor guys been moved several times lol. 5 gallons to 6 gallon, to a hospital bowl for fin damage, to a 3 gal to a 10 gal to a 20 gal long and now back to his 10 gal lol. Hes a trooper but he honestly doesnt seem to care. I love having him in my 20 gallon long but all my plants died due to not having a decent plant light on it and its sooo pricey to upgrade, id rather move him back to a 10 gal that has fantastic plant lights and spend the money on nice plants for him  ...he'll be psyched when its all ready and so will I!


----------



## Agility4fun (Nov 16, 2012)

Friendlyfishies said:


> I have a 10 gallon im going to be planting for a single betta. I have 2 6500k flourecant plant bulbs, dose with flourish excel, flourish root tabs and I will have eco plant substrate mixed with black sand and black gravel. Ph 8.0
> 
> Im looking to plant these plants in my tank...
> 
> ...



What I do is google the plants and then click on the images link and you can see individual pictures or certain set ups in tanks.


----------



## Friendlyfishies (Aug 16, 2012)

I usually do, but for some reason I couldnt find any photos of these plants in particular that were clear enough for me to judge wether I liked the plant or not so seeing them from you guys was much more helpful  but yes google is a great thing! Very informative photos there as well.


----------



## Agility4fun (Nov 16, 2012)

Friendlyfishies said:


> I usually do, but for some reason I couldnt find any photos of these plants in particular that were clear enough for me to judge wether I liked the plant or not so seeing them from you guys was much more helpful  but yes google is a great thing! Very informative photos there as well.


Someone in another thread posted this great link that shows names and pictures in a neat list:

http://www.aquahobby.com/e_aquarium_plants.php


----------



## Friendlyfishies (Aug 16, 2012)

That looks like great website! Thanks for sharing


----------



## funkman262 (Jan 12, 2013)

Bacopa Caroliniana:








Rotala Indica:








And here's how they look in the FTS:


----------

